# DIY curb rash repair and powder coating??



## shapiror (Dec 12, 2005)

So, I have a set of 18" wheels that I'm planning on fixing up some road rash damage using the following DIY:
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/940057.phtml
However, I want to have them powder coated, and I don't think the Bondo spot treatment can withstand temperatures in excess of 400°. Are there any products that adhere well to aluminum, are able to be sanded, and can take the heat of powder coating?
If not, I will settle for painting, but I really want to have them powder coated.


----------



## crazyzdux (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY curb rash repair and powder coating?? (shapiror)*

have some one weld it, sand/grind it smooth, then powdercoat or you could get lab metal from eastwoodco.com


_Modified by crazyzdux at 6:35 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## shapiror (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: DIY curb rash repair and powder coating?? (crazyzdux)*

that lab metal is definitely what I've been looking for. they have the version of it that can withstand 1000 degrees too, so it will definitely take the powder coating. thanks!


----------

